

Buffett Rules Out Double-Dip U.S. Recession - px
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-13/buffett-rules-out-double-dip-u-s-recession-says-berkshire-units-growing.html

======
noelchurchill
The guy has proven himself to be a business genius

That being said, everything I've read recently point to us already being in
the next leg down of the double-dip recession (unemployment, housing sales,
etc). Maybe he knows something I don't (certainly true but not exclusive from
the next possibility), or maybe he's lost his marbles.

~~~
noelchurchill
When he says "We will not have a double-dip recession at all. I see our
businesses coming back almost across the board" maybe he's speaking
specifically about his own business properties and not the rest of the economy
as a whole...

